# Identification?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm thinking people don't name all their mice, especially those with loads, so how do you identify each mouse, for record keeping etc?

Give them numbers? 

Thankyou


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

For me i dont id them. When breeding for show all your mice will look the same, and the way I keep my mice by keeping a big group of young does who are not breeding together that means when they go into the doe boxes you can no longer tell who is who.


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

I can somewhat tell the difference between mine. I have four all black girls who are sisters and I can tell the difference between two because one is always alone, one likes to dig, and the other two are always together so I find it hard to tell them apart although I'm sure if I watch them closely I'll be able to find a way to tell them apart.. My other girl is grey with pink eyes lol so that's a given. After some time you'll be able to tell her apart by how they act.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou, im thinking once you get past a certain number,it's too hard to I'd them ha ha


----------

